
File manager nnn v3.0 is released - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn/releases/tag/v3.0
======
apjana
The latest release has some interesting features like handling list of files
as input, PCRE support, more readline-like bindings at the in-built prompt,
lazy unmount, auto-proceed on open option (very handy when you are opening
files one after another).

The keybind `e` to edit a file in `EDITOR` has been restored on multiple user
requests.

Along with pre-built packages there's a static binary to download and run
`nnn` without installing.

